
Burger King to Deliver Whoppers to LA Drivers Stuck in Traffic - spking
https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/05/15/burger-king-deliver-whoppers-traffic/
======
ddxxdd
I don't live in Los Angeles, but my first thought was that if traffic begins
to clear up right when the delivery motorcycle approaches the customer's car,
that motorcyclist may be in danger.

